# Sell me on this, Sell me on that!



## Mystery Man (Apr 16, 2004)

Go sit down and read the dang book yourself!!


----------



## The_Gneech (Apr 16, 2004)

Sell me on reading the book myself!

   -The Gneech


----------



## Crothian (Apr 16, 2004)

Mystery Man said:
			
		

> Go sit down and read the dang book yourself!!




Not all books present the oppurtinity to be read before purchase


----------



## Mystery Man (Apr 16, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Not all books present the oppurtinity to be read before purchase



They don't deserve it then!!


----------



## thundershot (Apr 16, 2004)

*sells this thread for 200 gp*


Chris


----------



## Lord_Anthrax (Apr 16, 2004)

Sell me reading myself on the book?


----------



## Exquisite Dead Guy (Apr 16, 2004)

Sell me on... nevermind, I already bought it.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 16, 2004)

Sell me on Ebay!  No reserve!


----------



## Henry (Apr 16, 2004)

I do have to personally stick up for the "Sell me on this" threads, because as Crothian said, not everybody has a local bookstore where they can sit or stand and skim the book to determine if the contents are useful to them. Many people are forced due to geographic location to mail-order what appeals to them, often with no or restricted return policy. 

Also, take into account the fact that rules-heavy books are often very difficult to determine whether said rules are balanced in context to your game; someone who has already bought and read the book can tell you what pitfalls there are in the rules, or if perhaps you hastily read a rule while skimming the book, and misjudged a feat, or power, or spell, as being more powerful than it really was.


----------



## thundershot (Apr 16, 2004)

I think most people are just ribbin'... Even WITH bookstores, I don't see every product that I'm interested in to peruse before buying. Usually I check the reviews here. Well, the ones that have 'em, at least.


Chris


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Apr 16, 2004)

Not everyone can get to a game store easily and even so, not all game stores carry all gaming books all the time. Some might not want to order a book online unless they have heard reviews about how well the book works in other people's campaigns. What's the big deal? If you don't like these threads, don't read them.


----------



## Mystery Man (Apr 16, 2004)

> I think most people are just ribbin'...



Yup.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 16, 2004)

Sure.  The "sell me" threads are actually very cool.  I find them very useful.

Just funnin'


----------



## Exquisite Dead Guy (Apr 16, 2004)

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> Not everyone can get to a game store easily and even so, not all game stores carry all gaming books all the time.




Heck, one of the few game stores in my state shrink wraps *EVERYTHING*.  I bought a poorly written d20 module from them based upon the cover picture and back cover blurb.  Never again will I buy a product without first reading some reviews.


----------



## diaglo (Apr 16, 2004)

thundershot said:
			
		

> I think most people are just ribbin'...




for your pleasure.   

oops....wrong thread/forum


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 16, 2004)

You failed to sell me on this thread. Moved to Meta.


----------



## Grazzt (Apr 16, 2004)

Sell me on the humor (or lack thereof) in this thread.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Apr 17, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> Also, take into account the fact that rules-heavy books are often very difficult to determine whether said rules are balanced in context to your game; someone who has already bought and read the book can tell you what pitfalls there are in the rules, or if perhaps you hastily read a rule while skimming the book, and misjudged a feat, or power, or spell, as being more powerful than it really was.



You mean, like that big Reviews section of the site?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 17, 2004)

Not all books get reviewed in there.


----------



## Ashwyn (Apr 17, 2004)

There are no gaming stores where I live. There's only a Borders, and their selection is limited. Sell me on moving!


----------

